# New visa to be introduced for offshore workers



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

People working in Australia's offshore resources industry will need to have a suitable visa from next year after a new law was passed to extend the migration zone offshore. Minister for Immigration and Citizenship Brendan O'Connor said the amendments to the Migration Act closes a loophole which meant overseas workers on vessels engaged in laying [...]

Click to read the full news article: New visa to be introduced for offshore workers...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

